# Kudos Marine, Kudos



## CQB (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't seen this posted, if so...
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/the-crazy-story-of-cpl-wooldridge-2013-12

When their mounted patrol came under intense enemy fire, Corporal Wooldridge and his squad dismounted and maneuvered on the suspected enemy location. Spotting a group of fifteen enemy fighters preparing an ambush, Corporal Wooldridge led one of his fire teams across open ground to flank the enemy, killing or wounding at least eight and forcing the rest to scatter. As he held security alone to cover his fire team’s withdrawal, he heard voices from behind an adjacent wall. Boldly rushing around the corner, he came face-to-face with two enemy fighters at close range, killing both of them with his M-249 Squad Automatic Weapon. As he crouched back behind the wall to reload, he saw the barrel of an enemy machine gun appear from around the wall. Without hesitation, he dropped his empty weapon and seized the machine gun barrel.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Corporal Wooldridge is a badass!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 18, 2013)

That was officially awesome.  Figures it would be a Marine, lol.


----------



## JHD (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow!  I like it.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 18, 2013)

Intense.  Semper Fi Marine!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 18, 2013)

Outstanding, Marine!  Definitely deserving of the Navy Cross.


----------



## dknob (Dec 18, 2013)

I love this story

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-crazy-story-of-cpl-wooldridge-2013-12


----------



## x SF med (Dec 18, 2013)

already in Modeern Conflict.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 18, 2013)

x SF med said:


> already in Modeern Conflict.


Then get a mod to merge the threads....

Oh. Merged.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## LogDog0402 (Dec 18, 2013)

I may have developed a man crush after reading that citation.:-"


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2013)

Questionable tactics, awesome outcome.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 19, 2013)

pardus said:


> Questionable tactics, awesome outcome.


Pure awesomeness and violence of action is a questionable tactic, only when you fail and get dead....than they write songs and drink to you.

I would love to buy this dude a beer and ask him what its like to beat someone to death....however douchy that may be.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2013)

JAB said:


> Pure awesomeness and violence of action is a questionable tactic, only when you fail and get dead....than they write songs and drink to you.
> 
> *I would love to buy this dude a beer and ask him what its like to beat someone to death*....however douchy that may be.



...and with the enemy's own weapon at that!


----------



## Muppet (Dec 21, 2013)

Fucking wicked hard core!

F.M.


----------



## usmcvet (Dec 31, 2013)

The aggressiveness is impressive.


----------

